

E3 Live Stream by Justin.tv Draws 1.6 Million Viewers - AndrewWarner
http://mashable.com/2009/06/01/e3-live-stream/

======
callmeed
This is a totally honest question:

How come Justin.tv can stream live video to 1.6 million viewers successfully
but Twitter often has growth problems/outages when it comes to
handling/routing 140-char messages?

Am I comparing apples to oranges?

~~~
blhack
Justin.tv is a bandwidth problem. This is "easily" solvable using a CDN.

Twitter is a database problem. I am not a DBA (but I play one at work!), but I
believe this is "easily" solvable using sharding. As far as I know, twitter
doesn't do this and nobody really knows why.

